# Coast Guard Station Brunswick, Ga. 10/08...#65



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

Billysack and I put in under the Sidney Lanier Bridge this morning, and fished the creeks around the Coast Guard Station. It was a nice morning, but between wind and some FAST moving current, fishing was tough...

Here's a shot of the bridge, from the CG docks..










We fished like a couple of madmen, throwing everything but the kitchen sink, but in the end, I only got two small trout. I skipped the photos, seeing as how there's several hundred "hairy armed" trout pics on the 'net already.

Billy managed to fool a nice little Redfish, to keep the skunk at bay...










We found some GOOD looking spots, but it sure was a lot of hard work to get to them. Not sure I'll be in a big rush to head back to this location, but you never learn, unless you try something new...


----------

